# What are YOU using???



## El Duderino (Feb 12, 2017)

Just want to start a thread see what people are using nowadays for pre workouts intermediate,post or just your daily cocktails. Please provide reasons as to why you take each and if you have gotten the result you wanted.

Main reason I'm posting is because I'm looking for a new focus/pump pre workout with a little stim but nothing overwhelming. I've got this shit called psychotic that makes me feel like I'm Gona have a god damn heart attack after super sets so I'll be moving on from these products.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 12, 2017)

Its ****ing expensive but I'm seriously loving performix's pre workout. Irodium or whatever it's called
Super focus and energy with zero crash


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 12, 2017)

MusclePharm's Assault.


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 12, 2017)

I use mr Hyde and hemo


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 12, 2017)

Mr Hyde is great but has been making me get the shakes real bad lately


----------



## El Duderino (Feb 12, 2017)

I had the same experience with my Hyde and the assault I've actually heard good things about but never tried myself may have to look into that.


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 12, 2017)

10mg Cialis and a cup of skrong coffee is all I need


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 12, 2017)

Bought all the things I want and mix up my own pre workout. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 12, 2017)

Been using NOExplode for past 3 years.  Consistent result every time.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 12, 2017)

Drink coffee until I shake. Sobers me up too.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2017)

I always shit water after drinking that piss


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 12, 2017)

The c4 stuff


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 12, 2017)

mistah187 said:


> Bought all the things I want and mix up my own pre workout. Best thing I ever did.



I do the same. Saves me a lot of money and I make my own depending on how I feel that day.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 12, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> 10mg Cialis and a cup of skrong coffee is all I need



Do u just rest the bar on your dick between sets?


----------



## automatondan (Feb 13, 2017)

I find bourbon to be a great pre-workout drink.... That and some test... what more could a guy want?


----------



## bvs (Feb 13, 2017)

20mg cialis, 50mg anadrol and a scoop of c4


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 13, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Do u just rest the bar on your dick between sets?



Have you ever tried getting a bench on Mondays?  Have you ever tried getting a bench on Mondays with a raging rectum buster?



You're welcome


----------



## Alphagains32 (Feb 13, 2017)

Black stone labs dust is pretty legit


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 13, 2017)

I use Dust as well.  Someone mentioned a crash after.  You feel any of that?


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 13, 2017)

Half a caffeine pill, creatine.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 13, 2017)

What's wrong with you guys ?? TNE 50-75 mgs about an hr to and hr and a half pwo.


----------



## El Duderino (Feb 19, 2017)

I've used their glycolog before might have to give their pre a look (black stone)


----------



## El Duderino (Feb 19, 2017)

Went with Ronnie Coleman's pre called yeah buddy good reviews on ingredients and effectiveness also good cost on amazon prime. I have used it twice so far and it's a well rounded pre, nothing overpowers another effect which was what I was looking for.


----------

